# Methusalix



## talsamon (Jan 22, 2016)

...and it run's and runs...
Server retired after 18 years and ten months – beat that, readers!
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/0...er_18_years_and_ten_months_beat_that_readers/


----------

